# PRR passenger cars logos



## 3155 warrior (Feb 7, 2012)

Would like to replicate PRR Broadway Limited 1930's to 1950's. Have been looking at MTH Rail King passenger cars and I would like to know if the PRR logos which these cars show (two on each side, red PRR with white backround) was authentic. Most cars do not have them, just gold Pennsylvania, does anyone know if these were authentic PRR markings or was this something the manufacturer tried to add on their own.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

3155 warrior said:


> Would like to replicate PRR Broadway Limited 1930's to 1950's. Have been looking at MTH Rail King passenger cars and I would like to know if the PRR logos which these cars show (two on each side, red PRR with white backround) was authentic. Most cars do not have them, just gold Pennsylvania, does anyone know if these were authentic PRR markings or was this something the manufacturer tried to add on their own.


A picture of what your talking about would be nice, you might get more reply's too.

I didn't see what you are talking about but if it like this in the picture then, I think it was red and yellow. 
I pulled this picture out of here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The yellow is rust in that picture. 

Here's the logo from the List of RR Avatars here.


----------



## 3155 warrior (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you, this is a big help, your picture is similar to what MTH Rail King is advertising. The PRR changed logos few times on the passenger cars but these were early markings from the 1920's. This is my first post on this forum and appreciate your prompt replies and look forward to using it in the future.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The yellow is rust in that picture.
> 
> Here's the logo from the List of RR Avatars here.



Do you think it is rust?

I think I have seen red and gold or red and yellow before?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice looking cars 3155, is the side red and white too?

I think the rear one would have looked better a little smaller.

But that is just my opinion.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They're in red and yellow and red and white, I've seen both. However, it was simply too good a line to pass up.


----------

